# could anyone answer:



## daxx (Nov 28, 2007)

i have only just found out about this as an actual medical condition
but i have had it for two or three years now.. i don't remember,
and it is from marijuana use (only once, talk about unlucky)
and something i don't yet know because it's never clear in these messages is...
does it ever go away? because for me the feeling is constant, it doesn't interrupt in my life and it doesn't make me depressed or anything, i can cope with it perfectly fine, but it's frustrating, so has anyone who got this from marijuana ever fully recovered? (even if it comes back every now and then)
has anyone ever actually had that old feeling of... i don't know.. "being there" back after a long long time?
please share...


----------



## beatule (Aug 12, 2005)

what symptoms do you have?


----------



## daxx (Nov 28, 2007)

my symptoms are like i feel like i'm not quite here, ever, like i am just watching life and everything else, like it's all just really a game, cuz i can play it well, but it's not real i also find it hard to fully believe in something (religion for example) and to feel things, because everything seems unreal so it's all "meaningless" the most frustrating part is the not feeling, but oh well...
does the matter of it going away depend on the symptoms?


----------



## LostNfounD (Sep 19, 2006)

hi daxx, I just want to say that i feel exactly the same way.. I have been feeling like this for over a year maybe more..( i don't know because time doesn't feel right too). through out this bloody experience i have had times where i felt COMPLETE again. but they were brief. But when things become cloudy again i even doubt that i felt normal. I forget how i felt, even though I KNOW for sure that i was OK. But during my good times every thing feels real including myself...

For me, what helps is to really be relax. Although it is hard to maintain, because almost the smallest anxiety triggers it.

If you hung around on this forum for sometimes you'll see people who have recovered and living their lives. So I guess there is hope. but spending too much time here doesn't help, but we all need our fix..

hope you cope well..
cheers,


----------

